# Wasp Patrol



## UpNorthEd (Apr 5, 2014)

I like to hit them when they are sluggish too!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I noticed a nest at the end of last summer. Took care of it last month. Good tip.


----------



## smeagle (Feb 13, 2012)

Take notice where they're nested at during the day and spray them at night using a flash light, a head band led light works well.


----------



## johnd393 (May 12, 2007)

OK, I don't know a wasp from a hornet from a yellow jacket but,
On at least 3 occasions I've went after nests at night with a light and a vacuum cleaner. I placed a light near the nest and used a long, 12ft, tube on the vacuum. I stayed well away from the light. When disturbed they always fly toward the light. Using a headband light when going after stinging insects is a very bad idea.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

The sole purpose of a wasp is to be killed. I murder them as soon as I see them. I hate them with a passion.

I also like this guys idea:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The only bees you don't want to mess with at night are HORNETS. I once went to annihilate a hornet's nest at night and they literally chased me down the street for more than a block!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've never met a wasp, hornet or bee I didn't like when they were feeding. This one is drinking from a Wild Poinsettia cup, here at the ranch, made just for him.

Disturbing their home / nest is when we get their business end and this one even has spurs . What appears to be freckles on the cheeks is actually an eye.

Credits: My oldest son who delves into photography just a bit.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> The sole purpose of a wasp is to be killed. I murder them as soon as I see them. I hate them with a passion.
> 
> I also like this guys idea:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk52XA4rFpw


I liked the set up he used, but I had to laugh when he took it off of the vac unit. He didn't quite think that whole thing through, and what's up with the shorts and bare feet? :whistling2:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I liked the set up he used, but I had to laugh when he took it off of the vac unit. He didn't quite think that whole thing through, and what's up with the shorts and bare feet? :whistling2:


He's a whole lot more brave than me.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> He's a whole lot more brave than me.


He's also going to be a whole lot more dead. :yes:


----------

